# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  zaparcia u dziecka od urodzenia

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam problem z córeczką od urodzenia ma problemy z załatwianiem na początku pomagaliśmy jej za pomocą termometru ,pomagało potem już nie udalismy się do pediatry otrzymywaliśmy różne leki, syropy tj forlax ,debridat, probiotyki, parafinę,dicoman,syropy na kupkę duphalak i nic. Córka ma już 1,5 roku i od dłuższego czasu pije debridat ale bez zmian pomagamy się jej załatwiać co 3 dni za pomocą lewatywy enema.Udaliśmy sie do poradni gastrol. pani pow ze dziecko ma złą diete i żeby odstawić mleko i podawac go jak najmniej.Chodzi o to ,że córka wogóle nic nie chce jeść nie jada jogurtów,owoców,mało pije ale kiedy wmuszamy jej to wypluwa, płacze i tak z tego nic.Odstawiliśmy rano mleko na śniadanko je mało ale coś tam zje np chlebek z serem żoltym albo białym,kiełbaskę ,same płatki kukurydzianę albo szyneczkę.Czasem samo białko z jajka.Córka nie lubi soków i słodyczy pije gorzką herbatę lub wodę ale nie duże ilości.Potemjuż jest problem z obiadem nie chce zup pluje krzyczy płacze, nie lubi ziemniaków czasem zje trochę mieska z kurczaka i poza tym nic a co najgorsze do wieczora nie chce nic jesc dosłownie nic troche herbatki lub wody się napije.Aprzed snem ok godz.21 butla bebiko z kaszka 8zbóz z suszoną śliwką na śpiku bo mleka inaczej nie pije .Jak ja mam jej wprowadzic dietę i co zrobić zeby dziecko cokolwiek jadło jak zabawianie nie pomaga a ona nic nie chce w usta wziąć zrobiła się taka chudziutka pół dnia nie je ale nic nie chce i nie mogę jej wmusić bo wypluje albo tak płacze ze sie zanosi proszę o radę czy moze cos miec z jelitami czemu nie chce nic jesc jak moge jej pomóc jakie badania zrobić.Zaznacze że badania krwi i moczu są dobre bo juz robiliśmy a co dalej

----------

